# Msg dateien + Anhang



## dg87 (4. November 2007)

Wie kann ich den am besten msg dateien öffnen um deren anhang einzusehen.
Das Problem ist, ich hab outlook express, will kein office nicht installieren, aber jedoch die msg dateien und vor allem deren anhang einsehen.


----------

